# portupgrade for package py27-acme failing



## dpalme (Feb 12, 2018)

I ran the portsnap update this morning and I got an update for py27-acme.  When running portupgrade it fails with the following:


```
py27-Josepy-1.0.1 conflicts with py27-acme installs files in the same place.
Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/jws
```

I double checked UPDATING, and it has an OLD reference back in 2016 for acme, apparently the letsencrypt paths have changed is that the issue here?

If so, I'm assuming the fix in 
	
	



```
UPDATING
```
would still be correct?


```
mv /usr/local/etc/letsencrypt /usr/local/etc/acme
...
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2018)

Both packages try to install the same file; /usr/local/bin/jws.


----------



## dpalme (Feb 13, 2018)

So I'm assuming that the move directions in the UPDATING file would be correct.  From what I'm reading, they moved the letsencryptnow to acme.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 13, 2018)

Except it's not the same offending file. So those move instructions are not correct and will not solve the issue.

Simplest solution, remove one of the offending packages.


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 13, 2018)

py27-acme split some of its functionality into a new external library py27-josepy. It seems portupgrade cannot handle this scenario smoothly. Uninstall py27-acme manually first then try to reinstall it.


----------

